# OLD SKOOL VENTILATED SEAT CUSHIONS?



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

When I was a kid, we had these weird looking plastic seat cushions... which despite our suspicions that they signified you were officially a senior citizen, apparently were designed to cool your ass off.

I dont recall it being an issue then, but yes... now at 52 years old, New Jersey summer temps of 95 degrees with 90 humidity and black vinyl, do not go well together. 3 hour cruises in the country result in (the better deal) soaked shorts and brutal discomfort... and if you're not lucky, in extreme circumstances, a passenger exits the vehicle, only to find that their ass is still attached to the seat.

Has anyone found a good ventilated seat cushion?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Walmart has what my Grandma use to use 

*Kool Kooshion*


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Walmart has what my Grandma use to use
> 
> *Kool Kooshion*


Yes, but everyone is claiming that those suck now. Have you tried them?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

We used to have wire mesh ones, don’t know if they are still around, loved those


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Yes, but everyone is claiming that those suck now. Have you tried them?


 Were a nation of wimps. 
We always had beach towels on the seats in FLA. Cause if it got hot thats where we would be. Didn't get much done but we had a good time.

Grandma gave her car to me when I was delayed enlistment, but kept the seat cushions


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

The ones made of wooden beads worked well... if they are still around. They were the next best thing to air conditioned seats. There only problem, once they started to fall apart.... beads everywhere, but they were cheap.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> The ones made of wooden beads worked well... if they are still around. They were the next best thing to air conditioned seats. There only problem, once they started to fall apart.... beads everywhere, but they were cheap.


Yeah they even have them in black now. We do a lot of rides in the country, so it's not unusual for us to be in the car driving for over 3 hours. Then when we stop for lnch, when we get out our backs are soaked and legs stuck to the seats.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> Yeah they even have them in black now. We do a lot of rides in the country, so it's not unusual for us to be in the car driving for over 3 hours. Then when we stop for lnch, when we get out our backs are soaked and legs stuck to the seats.


I grew up in the desert city of El Paso and as children we quickly learned that with any dark colored interior it was always best to ask if they could run the A/C a few minutes before we sat down, especially if wearing shorts. Then, you still had to be careful not to burn your hand while picking up the seat belt buckle! So, it's not just because you're getting older. The sun makes things really hot sometimes.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sick467 said:


> The ones made of wooden beads worked well... if they are still around. They were the next best thing to air conditioned seats. There only problem, once they started to fall apart.... beads everywhere, but they were cheap.


Yes, they still make them. I did use them in my truck when driving over the road. Worked nicely. I like them. 









Beaded Car Seat Cover Chair Cushion Massager Wood Bead Auto - Etsy


This Seat Covers item by StellaLaStore has 92 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Ukraine. Listed on Oct 20, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh you can get seared with the buckles. Military made us wear them long before they were required by the government. The beach towel was good for a buffer between you and the buckle.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> I grew up in the desert city of El Paso and as children we quickly learned that with any dark colored interior it was always best to ask if they could run the A/C a few minutes before we sat down, especially if wearing shorts. Then, you still had to be careful not to burn your hand while picking up the seat belt buckle! So, it's not just because you're getting older. The sun makes things really hot sometimes.


I haven't had a non-AC car in the last 20 years... and heck, in my Grand Cherokee, even the front and back seats are air conditioned. 

Fabric isn't so bad, but vinyl simply doesn't breathe. Between the floor vents and the vent windows, were perfectly comfortable, but our backs get soaked from the lack of breatheability.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Yes, they still make them. I did use them in my truck when driving over the road. Worked nicely. I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found these babies... They do sell cushions with fans in them, but they seem tough to get, as a result of the pandemic.








Amazon.com: Zone Tech Wood Beaded Seat Cushion - Quality Black Premium Quality Car Massaging Double Strung Wood Beaded Seat Cushion for Stress Free All Day! : Automotive


Buy Zone Tech Wood Beaded Seat Cushion - Quality Black Premium Quality Car Massaging Double Strung Wood Beaded Seat Cushion for Stress Free All Day!: Seat Cushions - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Seat covers arrived yesterday... 4 hour trip tonight. Looking forward to the experience and review.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

What kind did you get?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> What kind did you get?


I posted a link above... but here's a pic. I especially like that they instantly/ effortlessly come on and off, for the car shows. New Jersey heat and humidity are no place for black vinyl and shorts


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Thanks


I have black seats, so it's not noticeable, but for the record, they come in every color.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

These were a complete success!!!! 2 hours there and 2 hours back, and there was an incredibly noticeable difference. No more sweat, no more clothes stuck to seat, and they even have a slight orthopedic quality. Very comfortable. Got to the show and threw them behind the seat... No hooks or straps. 

With the floor vent open you can literally feel the breeze on your back and butt. Very refreshing! lol. GF loved them, too.

All of the other GTO owners at the show were jealous.


----------

